# LFTS!!! OCTOBER 3rd



## TugIsTheDrug (Mar 20, 2018)

Okay boys I’ll start it off!!! Clocking in this morning headed to a piece of state land... This will be my first sit of the year!! Good luck to all and shoot straight!!!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

good thing someone got us going. never set my alarm oops. so running just a tad late. 
guess ill miss a cup of coffee.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

We're up and Adam at camp rack shack having some coffee and put in a couple logs on the


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

Ready to roll to Oakland county with my son and a buddy. Hopefully everyone is successful this morning. Enjoy the hunt and stay frosty!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck fellas, I'll be out this afternoon ! Can't wait looks like an awesome early October day!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Getting ready hope I don’t get rained on again ! Good luck this morning


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Getting ready here in Grand Traverse County. It’s nice and chilly but no frost at my place. Mornings have been the best so far this season for me so hopefully that continues today. Good luck all.


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Good day to hunt.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good luck all, I will be out shortly.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Headed out in Kent Co. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Just arrived at the parking spot in Fowlerville.
I was invited to hunt with a good friend on his lease.
Excited to get back in a tree for my first sit of the season.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight!!!!!
Set up a couple stands last week.
This is the view from “my” stand


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out the door. Good luck all.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Heading out soon, first bow hunt in over 8 years ready...Livingston co. Good luck to all be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just got to the farm. 36 degrees, brrrr


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out for first bow hunt of season at our camp in Arenac county! Good luck and stay safe all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

One last cup of coffee and I'm out the door. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Son in law and just got in our stands. Amazingly I heard a flying squirrel land about 3ft above my head. Tried to get a pic but it was camera shy. Boy they are fast on the takeoff. I have trail cam pics but this was a first for me. Sure got the heart going when it landed. Good luck to all and be safe


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Finishing my coffee and heading out. See what I can see. 

Maybe those 2 bucks I saw opening morning will stroll back through and keep my company a while.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Heading out in Ottawa , good luck to all heading out


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Bard owl just said good morning. I guess.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Shawnxbow said:


> Well I made it lol
> View attachment 583853
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck and welcome to the site!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nothing yet except a squirrel so busy dropping nuts I thought it was bucks fighting

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

At The Deadfall. 3 were in the Wild Thing RAP when I got here. Seen 5 bucks and a doe since. Bucks on opposite edge; doe in plot. All gone now. Itchy.










Jeff saw 15 bucks on a different property last night. They are active early in the season!!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Does does and more does



D'oh!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

CDN1 said:


> Always!


really? i mean i'll shoot one if i see one (dad almost got 2 last year on opening day of rifle with his 7mm mag.. 2nd one ducked into a ravine as he about to touch off).. but if we do get bonus points for them, then i'm REALLY going to go for them lol


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Food plot looks good! Camera shows some deer eating it and it’s calm and cool outside! Heard yotes to N before light and now have a couple turkeys gobbling like crazy to NW! No deer seen yet but mid morning is usually when they come through this area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Just smoked my first Yote! Crossbow works! Hope it doesn’t screw me on a big buck though!


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> really? i mean i'll shoot one if i see one (dad almost got 2 last year on opening day of rifle with his 7mm mag.. 2nd one ducked into a ravine as he about to touch off).. but if we do get bonus points for them, then i'm REALLY going to go for them lol


Kill every fawn killer you can. Bonus points for sure. They breed like rabbits!

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The view


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

Craves said:


> Walked out on under a beautiful southern Michigan moon and listened to a rooster in the distance greeting the new day.
> 
> An incredible morning to watch the woods wake up. Acorns are still falling, song birds are active, geese flying overhead, a turkey is gobbleing a long ways away, and of course the squirrels are out.
> 
> ...


That kind of poetic nonsense made me puke out of my tree. Your there to kill stuff . Only real beautiful sight is a warm gut pile. ( Hope the deer like Crown and pork rinds )


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

dewy2232 said:


> First sit of the season in Arenac county. Got all settled in my stand without spooking any. Coyotes howling not too far from me. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


There seem to be a lot of coyotes around us in Arenac this year. More than usual.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Gave one a haircut thursday. Gave one invasive surgery this morning. Put a good hit on her. Waiting a few for her beau then go schedule her for recovery.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Another day, another food plot. Quiet so far. 





  








Rps20201003_080125




__
Steve


__
Oct 3, 2020


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Im looking at what appears to be a rub on a split tree on the trail Im set up on. Top of rub is a good 5 feet high!
<----<<<


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

theangler said:


> There seem to be a lot of coyotes around us in Arenac this year. More than usual.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Kill em if you can. The only time I haven't shot a coyote when I had the chance to, was if the stand I was on gave me the feeling that a good buck could be behind every tree nearby. Killing the dog might ruin my chances.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Steve said:


> Another day, another food plot. Quiet so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say some awesome looking plots all you boys are hunting over. Good luck 
"if you build it they will come"


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

15 shotgun blasts on the back corner of my food plot this morning in sets of 4 then 3, made me jump & spill my coffee. First set was at 7:09, still pretty dark. Is it some kind of waterfowl opener? The back of my property is close to bear lake but I’ve not heard this in the 6 years we’ve been here. I do have a new anti hunting neighbor so I’m scratching my head.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Agreed. Couple of plots and stands I’d be proud of.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Lapeer public, wait too calm and quiet. Nothing happening, let's get the phone out and see if i can jinx myself.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes it northern lower opener stay tight could have killed a lot of nice bucks while blasting birds


John Hine said:


> 15 shotgun blasts on the back corner of my food plot this morning in sets of 4 then 3, made me jump & spill my coffee. First set was at 7:09, still pretty dark. Is it some kind of waterfowl opener? The back of my property is close to bear lake but I’ve not heard this in the 6 years we’ve been here. I do have a new anti hunting neighbor so I’m scratching my head.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

whatever said:


> That kind of poetic nonsense made me puke out of my tree. Your there to kill stuff . Only real beautiful sight is a warm gut pile. ( Hope the deer like Crown and pork rinds )


I was trying to paint a picture with words....You need to get in touch with your feelings!

Good Luck Jim. Looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## Tarzan1488 (May 23, 2017)

Got winded by the same deer last night now this morning.. Defeated already. Back to the drawing board.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Tarzan1488 said:


> Got winded by the same deer last night now this morning.. Defeated already. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Take her out


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

What’s not to like! One lone spike so far. First sit of the year.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Took the morning off, gonna do the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Tarzan1488 said:


> Got winded by the same deer last night now this morning.. Defeated already. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Yep time to put a hole in her she is educated.
Flight


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

whatever said:


> That kind of poetic nonsense made me puke out of my tree. Your there to kill stuff . Only real beautiful sight is a warm gut pile. ( Hope the deer like Crown and pork rinds )





whatever said:


> That kind of poetic nonsense made me puke out of my tree. Your there to kill stuff . Only real beautiful sight is a warm gut pile. ( Hope the deer like Crown and pork rinds )


Craves, gave a perfect description of his morning and he "understands" why he hunts !!! 
You seem to have chose a proper name for yourself "whatever " !!! 
Keep the poetry coming Craves !! It brings clarity to the intentions!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Craves said:


> Walked out on under a beautiful southern Michigan moon and listened to a rooster in the distance greeting the new day.
> 
> An incredible morning to watch the woods wake up. Acorns are still falling, song birds are active, geese flying overhead, a turkey is gobbleing a long ways away, and of course the squirrels are out.
> 
> ...


Very well said !!!!! Beautiful description of your morning!!!


----------



## Tarzan1488 (May 23, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Yep time to put a hole in her she is educated.
> Flight


She stays just out of range now has another smaller doe with her so now shes tryin to manipulate her too.. I did everything right I always took pride in taking the time to making sure im scent free or close to it and then this!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tarzan1488 said:


> She stays just out of range now has another smaller doe with her so now shes tryin to manipulate her too.. I did everything right I always took pride in taking the time to making sure im scent free or close to it and then this!


I feel your pain. Bumped two on the way to the stand (5:45). Half an hour later, blow blow blow behind me. Couldn’t even see who needs to be killed


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

No movement on our farm this morning so far! Maybe the full moon??? Seems perfect!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Tarzan1488 said:


> She stays just out of range now has another smaller doe with her so now shes tryin to manipulate her too.. I did everything right I always took pride in taking the time to making sure im scent free or close to it and then this!


It happens. 
Had a doe watch me climb up a tree once when I didn't know she was there. After that she would blow at that stand all the time. Even when I wasn't in that stand shed be over there blowing away. 
Ended up hanging another stand about 70 yards from the first one. 

Might have been just in my head but I am still convinced those were the best backstraps I've ever eaten


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Just had Momma and a yearling pay me a visit before heading off for a nap.









Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

One doe so far. Snuck through behind me. Unfortunately no opening for a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> 24 likes in five years ! You definitely have been well received!!


I'm not sure, but I think it's someone he knows just giving him some crap

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Almost close enough to spit on..









Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I baled, wind wasn't my friend this morning ended up seeing 9 does and 2 bucks but figured no sense screwing it up this early in the season.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

What's up with people on state land nowadays? 8 45 am on the first Saturday of the season and you're walking around all willy nilly? It took 5 whistles and a scream with you at 40 yards before you noticed? Jeeeeshhhhh.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well had a one horn 2 pt walk thru around 8 nothing else. By the way not new here forgot my sign on had to start new. Lol use to be Shawn fire


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

CDN1 said:


> Kill em if you can. The only time I haven't shot a coyote when I had the chance to, was if the stand I was on gave me the feeling that a good buck could be behind every tree nearby. Killing the dog might ruin my chances.


No matter what I'm doing, if I have a weapon and see a coyote I'm killing it. The way I look at it they will ruin many more hunts if I don't take them out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 583911
> 
> In honor of RMH


I was just thinking "what did RMH pack for lunch today?"


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tarzan1488 said:


> Got winded by the same deer last night now this morning.. Defeated already. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


You need to kill that deer or move your stand. Especially if it’s a mature doe! She will bust you every time now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 583911
> 
> In honor of RMH


A nice tribute...but you're going to have to put about 6 times more filling in those sandwiches if you really want to honor him.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh man just realized the first LFTS has started for this year and I missed it. Well no hunt in Michigan this year so gonna have to just follow which is fine with me. May have to throw in a hunt from here in Ontario when my 30 days of radiation are finally done. Good luck fellas love these threads !!!


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I have seen a few this year on the cameras (deer, not yeti's), but no real quality, yet. Maybe later at rut time like last year. It's a long season. I have patience.
Packing out at 10:30 for the day. Back tomorrow evening pending rain. Good luck all. Paint the orange leaves RED!


bowhunter426 said:


> I think your food plot and the White Claw yeti have the deer all on your property or at least not on the state game area. I sat at my parents over in Hudsonville this morning. Didn't see any deer.


Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Going to call it a morning. Seen a plump doe but out of range. Had a fork horn walk by at 15 yards. Nice day to be out, try diff stand tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

fishgod said:


> I have seen a few this year on the cameras (deer, not yeti's), but no real quality, yet. Maybe later at rut time like last year. It's a long season. I have patience.
> Packing out at 10:30 for the day. Back tomorrow evening pending rain. Good luck all. Paint the orange leaves RED!
> 
> Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Seen a 9 point with a forked G2?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Had 10 more in view. Couldn't get the angle on the doe at the base of the tree. 0/2 on kill conversions. Heard someone playing a kazoo in the woods. It was distracting. Waiting. Then saw a straggler way out to my right. Waiting. Then it was in the plot. 1/3. Reloading.


Adjust, adapt.

Put a cinder block in your baby stroller.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Gone_Hunting said:


> What's up with people on state land nowadays? 8 45 am on the first Saturday of the season and you're walking around all willy nilly? It took 5 whistles and a scream with you at 40 yards before you noticed? Jeeeeshhhhh.


What, you never smoked a doobie before light and was to buzzed to climb or find your tree? At least he did not take a Apple off your bait pile, or I hope!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Heading out. No Sightings. Had one blowing accross the tag at 8.00 on private land. Probably some yahoo baitimg the bedding area. Going to try spot 5 this afternoon, but will definitely be back here again this week.
Later...
<----<<<


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> A nice tribute...but you're going to have to put about 6 times more filling in those sandwiches if you really want to honor him.


Wife made it at 330 this morning... I wasn’t gonna critique her lol


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Grim Reaper gets the job done. Still ran 150 yds!

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever seen a flying squirrel. I would love to see a pic if you have any lol! Luckily he didn’t land on your head!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have pics somewhere at home . Your right about being lucky it didn't land on me. I would have had to post in the sharted thread.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever seen a flying squirrel. I would love to see a pic if you have any lol! Luckily he didn’t land on your head!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have pics somewhere at home . Your right about being lucky it didn't land on me. I would have had to post in the sharted thread.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Craves said:


> Walked out on under a beautiful southern Michigan moon and listened to a rooster in the distance greeting the new day.
> 
> An incredible morning to watch the woods wake up. Acorns are still falling, song birds are active, geese flying overhead, a turkey is gobbleing a long ways away, and of course the squirrels are out.
> 
> ...


Amen. How sad would it be to lack an appreciation for the beauty of nature and to only find value in killing?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Went about 50 yards...got to look for blood and do some tracking. Great blood trail! One less fawn killer and hunt ruiner!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

nice one Lions! That should be worth like 10 points.. but you aren't on my team.. so lets make it -10 points for you


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> Adjust, adapt.
> 
> Put a cinder block in your baby stroller.


Here it is. Didn't even need the baby stroller. Luke pulled it out with the jet sled. He said he owed it to us since we did all the [deer farming] this off-season. 101#.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Seen a 9 point with a forked G2?


No, not yet. Maybe when the steel shot guys start putting holes in the sky in a couple weeks, that might move the boys out of the State Land marsh and into my private land creek bed! Happens every year.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Chessieman said:


> What, you never smoked a doobie before light and was to buzzed to climb or find your tree? At least he did not take a Apple off your bait pile, or I hope!


The idea is to wait until you're up there lol


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Went about 50 yards...got to look for blood and do some tracking. Great blood trail! One less fawn killer and hunt ruiner!


Awesome job, biting the bullet by killing these creatures only improves your deer sightings. Hard to do for some, but by taking Wiley E Coyote out, it was well worth not coming home with venison.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it in Wellston. Just a light rain, and not real windy. Yeap that's a food plot by a road with a screen. 





  








Rps20201003_170059




__
Steve


__
Oct 3, 2020


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it in Wellston. Just a light rain, and not real windy. Yeap that's a food plot by a road with a screen. 





  








Rps20201003_170059




__
Steve


__
Oct 3, 2020


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Need a break from the saddle and state land so I'm out on my property in a new stand for first time. Forgot how many squirrels are back here.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

All strapped in, first sit of the year.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Out in Jackson County for the evening. Kicked out a group under the tree I wanted to put my climber on. This new spot might be a good late morning spot as they come to bed


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Back in.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Need a break from the saddle and state land so I'm out on my property in a new stand for first time. Forgot how many squirrels are back here.


----------



## honker99 (Aug 30, 2004)

Back at it in eastern Midland county with my oldest. He's ready to break in the new xbow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm in guy's. 1st sit been waiting for this wind. Wsw then switching straight south.
> I had a bad attitude to start year. Sat on the side of a trail or 2 and cried two different occasions. Like too think I'm tough but being a damn cripple gets the best of me this time of year. Attitude adjusted and something's gonna bleed this evening  25 yards to where they "should" turn or it could be a point blank throat shot !! Weeds are trimmed this year  good luck all. Absolutely perfect out !!
> 
> Can't load pic but most of ya have seen "apple ambush" tiny little hole cut behind a pine I'm tucked in with ghillie, they've got no clue.. bad service, just the way I like it. Time too enjoy


Shoot em up AJ!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, bird hunting with the pup was a bust today. Didn’t get any birds, but missed the 2 the dog put up and one more. Oh well, it was good to get the dog out and burn some of his energy up!

Back in the same tree I sat this morning. Saw 5 doe this morning. Hoping for some more action tonight! Someone is running laps around the trails in state land on an atv behind our property...hoping they push a big buck to one of us!

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Tonight’s spot has been hit hard the last couple months. Clover and birdsfoot trefoil. South wind stopped me from a spot I wanted to try. Congrats to the red arrow guys.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

The view from my observation stand.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Weird exit in this morns doe


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Where was all this rain when we were planting food plots?


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back at it in Arenac county sitting in a different spot then this morning. Didn’t have any action and the wind switched so new spot tonight. Looking for a mature doe or a nice buck. Freezer is running low. Congrats to those that connected this morning! Good luck to all out this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

thegospelisgood said:


> Weird exit in this morns doe
> View attachment 584149


Those short bolts can easily change course after they penetrate.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great hunt already. Have seen my number 1 shooter. Close to a 150. One about same as him amd 2 others I'd have a hard time passing. All chose wrong trail into beans. Raining now so hoping they exit a different one.


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Checking in from the ground at Dansville SGA. so far 1 doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> Congrats on all the deer that went down today! Im back out in the NeLP since 4. Not thrilled with the sign here, but since I trucked it back a 1/2 mile, I figure I'll stay till dark
> Wind is rigjt anyway.
> Good luck all!
> Oh! Spot #6? Im losing count.
> <----<<<


Oh come on joe, We know you don't hunt. Your just doing your yearly color change tour


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Just got busted by a doe behind me weird wind change not sure how she did it I can’t see her but the good snort and wheeze from about 40 yards dam her lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Neighbor out discing. Earliest I have ever seen cut corn come down.
> 
> View attachment 584121


They are cutting corn around me right now too. I said the same thing to myself. He scared a bunch of deer out. Got a glimpse of a good buck.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

No deer for me so far. They’re moving though, brother had seen several bucks. Not this guy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Those short bolts can easily change course after they penetrate.


No trail to follow either. Glad she stopped in front of one of my cams. Might not have found her so easily.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm in guy's. 1st sit been waiting for this wind. Wsw then switching straight south.
> I had a bad attitude to start year. Sat on the side of a trail or 2 and cried two different occasions. Like too think I'm tough but being a damn cripple gets the best of me this time of year. Attitude adjusted and something's gonna bleed this evening  25 yards to where they "should" turn or it could be a point blank throat shot !! Weeds are trimmed this year  good luck all. Absolutely perfect out !!
> 
> Can't load pic but most of ya have seen "apple ambush" tiny little hole cut behind a pine I'm tucked in with ghillie, they've got no clue.. bad service, just the way I like it. Time too enjoy


You just need to shoot one to get your mindset right, GOOD LUCK tonight !
I don’t know you but I know one thing, your the toughest SOB on this site!
Flight


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

The later it gets the bigger the squirrels get... it's a woodchuck


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Skunked does far started raining here in arenac but still rather be out here than anywhere else good luck all stay safe shoot straight


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Hunting tonight at a farm that belongs to three of my good friends (they are brothers).

Wasn't sat down 5 minutes when these 2 popped out about 100 yards from me. They came right to a grapevine I brought from home and hung before climbing up the stand!

Those 2 and 1 other deer are hanging out on the edge of the beans. I think the 3rd deer is a young buck.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Been settled in since 445, first sit of the year and first with the Xbow.... we shall see. 2 small deer so far


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

My view tonight.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

thegospelisgood said:


> Weird exit in this morns doe
> View attachment 584149


Rib deflection maybe? Happened to me last year. Broadside at 30 behind the shoulder entry and exit near the back leg. At least that’s my guess.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

In the blind for 40 minutes with my daughter. Already lots of action. Walked up to within 5 yards of a bunch of hens and Bumped a good sized doe right by the blind. A few minutes later had one blowing in front of us but in the thick stuff which was weird because she was definitely upwind (according to my milkweed anyway). Then a couple minutes later a few small doe feeding about 60-70 yards upwind off the trail without a care in the world. Hoping something comes in range!











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> My view tonight.
> View attachment 584177
> View attachment 584179


Looks good.....good luck tonight, Day 3 and your still hanging in there. But my money is on OGB .
Flight


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Go get em captain!


snortwheeze said:


> I'm in guy's. 1st sit been waiting for this wind. Wsw then switching straight south.
> I had a bad attitude to start year. Sat on the side of a trail or 2 and cried two different occasions. Like too think I'm tough but being a damn cripple gets the best of me this time of year. Attitude adjusted and something's gonna bleed this evening  25 yards to where they "should" turn or it could be a point blank throat shot !! Weeds are trimmed this year  good luck all. Absolutely perfect out !!
> 
> Can't load pic but most of ya have seen "apple ambush" tiny little hole cut behind a pine I'm tucked in with ghillie, they've got no clue.. bad service, just the way I like it. Time too enjoy


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep...he was a spiker!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Somebody say milkweed?


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

The joys of idiots... nearby landowner starts target shooting. Heard a bullet whiz across the bean field I’m sitting on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Better him shoot now then 25 days from now!?


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

AnesthesiaOutdoors said:


> The joys of idiots... nearby landowner starts target shooting. Heard a bullet whiz across the bean field I’m sitting on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same thing just happened to me except corn field. Usually see lots of deer here in Eaton county... just randomly had a dog come jingling threw the corn. Thousands of acres of corn and it decides to walk under my stand.. pissed and don’t even know whose dog it could be


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

This yahoo was plinking .22s with the SGA as a back drop during archery season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

My son shot a doe about an hour ago. It looked alil back and slightly low. She was quarting away good hopefully it got into the liver. Want to wait till tomorrow to look but worried about the rain. Probably going to hold off till 10 to track. He’s wanting to go right now lol.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Lots of action tonight, thanks to the farmer cutting corn. Have also seen turkeys and heard a fawn wandering around bawling for mom. Two bucks seen.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> You just need to shoot one to get your mindset right, GOOD LUCK tonight !
> I don’t know you but I know one thing, your the toughest SOB on this site!
> Flight


He sure is I know I could not do as much hunting and fishing as he does


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

slammer00 said:


> My son shot a doe about an hour ago. It looked alil back and slightly low. She was quarting away good hopefully it got into the liver. Want to wait till tomorrow to look but worried about the rain. Probably going to hold off till 10 to track. He’s wanting to go right now lol.


Go! Track so far then decide to back out.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Rain again tonight in Antrim county


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> The view from my observation stand.
> View attachment 584147


That doesn’t suck!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

3 does and a 6 point.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I got shut out! Craziness!!! Saw 12 last night and 3 bucks...not one darn deer all day! Oh well...that’s hunting!!! At least I got to take a coyote out of the heard! Good day!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

John Hine said:


> Somebody say milkweed?
> View attachment 584203


Fresh one’s, I have 5 pods all dried and ready to go, haven’t picked the one’s behind the house yet !
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Lots of action tonight. 5-6 does. One set blew on us, or at something. Had a doe finally come in range around 7pm but I was on wrong side of the blind to draw on her. Daughter kept kicking me and pointing at my bow to shoot her lol.


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> 3 does and a 6 point.


the big 6?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

obeRON said:


> the big 6?


Yes but out of range


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Looks good.....good luck tonight, Day 3 and your still hanging in there. But my money is on OGB .
> Flight


He'll burn out


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

10 between me and the wife 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

0 deer, 1 dog, 1 big woodchuck


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> He'll burn out


Translation - He'll have to go back to work & I don't, so nanananabooboo


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> He'll burn out





Namrock said:


> Translation - He'll have to go back to work & I don't, so nanananabooboo


Even if he didn't Norm he couldn't hang with OGB !!

I f'd it up on a big doe this evening. Couldn't hold draw any longer, let down hit a branch and she caught the movement outta corner of er eye.... Didn't cause a scene and barely bounced off so no biggie. 1st sit 1st deer  back at it a.m. if weather holds off. CONGRATS to the killers !


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

0 deer for my first sit. 1 small bear and a huge porky. 90 million squirrels.. A good first night..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

mrcheese said:


> Grim Reaper gets the job done. Still ran 150 yds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect shot !!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Skibum said:


> Amen. How sad would it be to lack an appreciation for the beauty of nature and to only find value in killing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah, that !!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Went about 50 yards...got to look for blood and do some tracking. Great blood trail! One less fawn killer and hunt ruiner!


Good job right there !!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here it is. Didn't even need the baby stroller. Luke pulled it out with the jet sled. He said he owed it to us since we did all the [deer farming] this off-season. 101#.
> 
> View attachment 583969


Congratulations to ya ,Lab !!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Real good day of hunting. Morning sit I saw 6 does and 2 bucks. Decided to give that stand a rest and hunted a different farm tonight for the first time this year. I lost track of how many deer I saw tonight. Only 3 were in bow range(2 spikes and a small doe) Problem with this farm is that I have to jump everything in the wheat field to exit. They’re pretty used to the farmer ripping around on his golf cart and tractor so I’m not too worried about it. Great day to be on stand non the less. Congrats to all the hunters that were successful today.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Exceptionally slow day for me, grand total of one deer seen. I've had my fun on the public land for this weekend, I think I'm going to sneak to a private stand in the a.m. that is near an absolutely loaded apple tree and try to
make some meat. 

Congrats to you successful guys, sure was a nice day to take a deer.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> He'll burn out


I’m still hangin with ya OGB! I’ll never burn out but I know I might miss a sit or two next weekend when we go to Muskegon to visit the grandkids.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> I’m still hangin with ya OGB! I’ll never burn out but I know I might miss a sit or two next weekend when we go to Muskegon to visit the grandkids.


Just kidding and visits with grandkids don't count against you anyway. Have a great time!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View media item 123687
> This is as I found her. First deer that I've shot with my Halon and I was very impressed. My 20 year old CX Maxima 350 blew through the shoulder on exit and stuck into the ground. I'm gonna have a hard time ever switching arrows or broad heads. 20 yard quartering away shot.


Very nice !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Zig Zag said:


> Finally a small herd moved across the creek bed approx 35 minutes ago, damn near straight under the blind. Took one out, and expired about 30 yards on the other side of some thickets.
> 
> Heading out now to go retrieve the utility vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 584043


Now that's what I'm talking about!! 
Where was the hit ??
Gerat job !!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I had a good day in Macomb County. Took her at about 3pm and was able to sit the rest of the day and saw a few more come in.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

252Life said:


> I had a good day in Macomb County. Took her at about 3pm and was able to sit the rest of the day and saw a few more come in.
> View attachment 584283


Congrats!


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Zig Zag said:


> Finally a small herd moved across the creek bed
> View attachment 584043


Should we assume he was the biggest in the HERD?
Great deer. Congrats!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

252Life said:


> I had a good day in Macomb County. Took her at about 3pm and was able to sit the rest of the day and saw a few more come in.
> View attachment 584283


Gotta like that ! Congrats


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> You just need to shoot one to get your mindset right, GOOD LUCK tonight !
> I don’t know you but I know one thing, your the toughest SOB on this site!
> Flight


I will second that !!!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

At about 6pm had 3 does come in and one young 6pt. Things were heating up then all of a sudden some jack wagon drove gia truck through the bean field right next to me on the neighboring prooerty. All the deer spooked and that was that. Saw a few more youngins messin in the beans before dark. Felt great to be out though. The does came in and gave me a 5 tard chip shot but none of em had much body wise so I passed.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

252Life said:


> I had a good day in Macomb County. Took her at about 3pm and was able to sit the rest of the day and saw a few more come in.
> View attachment 584283


Nice shot! How did the other deer react to the dead one? I’ve never had bad results with a dead one laying “in range”.
I shot one once standing over a deer someone else shot and then left for help to drag. They beat me to the kills before I could get my stuff packed up in the blind. Boy were they surprised when they saw 2 bucks laying there. Yep mine was bigger!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Jeffish74 said:


> Nice shot! How did the other deer react to the dead one? I’ve never had bad results with a dead one laying “in range”.
> I shot one once standing over a deer someone else shot and then left for help to drag. They beat me to the kills before I could get my stuff packed up in the blind. Boy were they surprised when they saw 2 bucks laying there. Yep mine was bigger!


I won't leave one in plain view again. It definitely spooked a couple coming in. I was watching a young buck and his mom coming in, he looked up, saw my doe and literally jumped and ran. It was a mistake and I won't do it again.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

252Life said:


> I had a good day in Macomb County. Took her at about 3pm and was able to sit the rest of the day and saw a few more come in.
> View attachment 584283


Congratulations


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

252Life said:


> I won't leave one in plain view again. It definitely spooked a couple coming in. I was watching a young buck and his mom coming in, he looked up, saw my doe and literally jumped and ran. It was a mistake and I won't do it again.


The few times I’ve had one go down in view and another deer passed. I didn’t witness any bad response from the other deer. That’s why I was wondering how others felt. Thanks for the reply. Get another!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Seen 4 bucks tonight and 12 doe with fawns combined. I did get to snap this pic


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Seen 1 doe and her fawn, then heard a damn coyote growling and killing something down by the creek about 40yds away (probably killed a muskrat or opossum). I hate those damn yotes!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Nothing but a spike this afternoon at 61 yards, completely ignored the scrapes and rubs.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well we ended up starting to track about 10:30 last night. Found blood where she entered the woods and maybe about 20 yds later it was piled up. Was a awesome feeling watching him track and find his first deer.


----------

